# Mann Lake Customer Service



## Karl Parker (Mar 23, 2012)

I have nothing but good things to say. 

I just went through a small order I had placed back in mid-October, and found a few bottom boards and drone frames missing. I called expecting it would way too late for them to help me. They are shipping the missing items to me tomorrow. There aren't many companies that treat their customers this well. 

Karl Parker


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

:applause: Same here!


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

They are excellent people to deal with! John


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

They have become my main source lately. They do a great job!


----------



## bosco500 (Sep 27, 2012)

Karl Parker said:


> I have nothing but good things to say.
> 
> I just went through a small order I had placed back in mid-October, and found a few bottom boards and drone frames missing. I called expecting it would way too late for them to help me. They are shipping the missing items to me tomorrow. There aren't many companies that treat their customers this well.
> 
> Karl Parker


Awesome customer service!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Best ever. All good experience here! :applause: for Mann Lake!


----------



## BEESERIOUS (Feb 25, 2009)

definitely a good company to do business with


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

to be totally fair,, I have dealt with MannLake, Brushy Mountain, Rossman Apiaries,, and Dadant.

I have received the HIGHEST level of service from ALL of them,., NEVER an issue not resolved,, and EXCEPTIONALLY few issues,, (actually most of the issues were my misunderstanding)

ALL of them were totally responsive, customer oriented,, and they bent over backwards to make sure I was satisfied,,

I cannot recommend any one over the other based on customer orientation,,


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So Mann Lake is stellar. Also Western Bee Supply rocks. Both have really done me right. OH yea cant leave out Maxant they are amazing with Customer Service and I wear my Maxant Hat proudly. Looks better on my daughter though.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

EastSideBuzz said:


> OH yea cant leave out Maxant they are amazing with Customer Service and I wear my Maxant Hat proudly.


Jake at Maxant recently sent me their newest hat that I like to show off at all the local bee meetings. It really looks good on me but I'm extremely handsome anyway.

Oh yeah, Mann Lake is awesome!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Charlie B said:


> It really looks good on me but I'm extremely handsome anyway.


It is by far my favorite hat. Wish it as not black because bee's always attack me when I wear a black backed hat. So in summer I will switch to my Koenan Queens hat.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

How did you get a Koehnen Queens hat?


----------

